# Big kings in the bay



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for info on how to fish for the big kings in the bay, from bait catching to how to rig and fish. Thanks in advance


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Live menhaden, the bigger the better!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone know if there are menhadden in bayou Texar?

I know the big ones have been thicker than I have ever seen in bayou Grande in 20yrs. Kinda strange wonder if it may keep allot of kings closer towards grande looking for straglers.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Saw a monster king jump out of the water right out from the Ft. Pickens pier yesterday afternoon. No hits on the pole though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want MONSTER poggies right now go to the bridge leading to the Navy base. Bayou Grande. They are about two hands size. You will see the pelicans diving and bait busting. Bring a crane though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Anyone know if there are menhadden in bayou Texar?
> 
> I know the big ones have been thicker than I have ever seen in bayou Grande in 20yrs. Kinda strange wonder if it may keep allot of kings closer towards grande looking for straglers.


Oh and i have not seen the poggies in Bayou Texar this year like they have been in the past. Go to Bayou Grande.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Kenton said:


> If you want MONSTER poggies right now go to the bridge leading to the Navy base. Bayou Grande. They are about two hands size. You will see the pelicans diving and bait busting. Bring a crane though.


is that what i've been seen. its been like that the passed week!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Past month or so.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

When do the kings normaly head back out the pass?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

When the menhadden leave. Usually around late November.

Yea the big menhadden have been in bayou grande since may. I find it wierd that they did not keep going deeper like they usually do and end up mainly in texar. Wonder how it will effect how far the big kings go towards 3 mile? I know there is still white trout and other things for them to eat but I think the menhadden are there favs.


----------

